# 189 Visa- ICT Business Analyst



## stegs11 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi, 
I am looking to apply for Australia 189 visa under ICT Business Analyst Occupation . I have worked as a business analyst for 2 years now in USA with a masters degree from USA university. 
I want to know if
1- The work experience and the education will qualify for the 189 Visa ?
2- How long will the general processing time be for 189 SKILLED INDEPENDENT VISA application? 
3- If I pursue , Level 1 - ECBA (Entry certificate in Business analysis ) from IIBA - International Institute of Business Analysis , will that help my application for the ICT - Business analyst application? 

Thanks,


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

stegs11 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to apply for Australia 189 visa under ICT Business Analyst Occupation . I have worked as a business analyst for 2 years now in USA with a masters degree from USA university.
> I want to know if
> 1- The work experience and the education will qualify for the 189 Visa ?
> ...


1) You need to get your bachelor degree assessed by ACS. Depending on your bachelor degree (major or minor in ICT) and whether it is closely related to your nominated job, ACS will deduct anywhere between 2-6 years of experience in order to mark you as "suitable". Master does not help as it is not from Australia.
2) You need to submit EOI first. You need to have at least 70 points to get an invite to apply for visa. The waiting time to get invitation with 70 points for ICT BA is at least 4 months now. Once you are invited and you have lodged your visa, it can take anywhere from 3 months to 2 years to get your grant.
3) Will not help as there are no points rewarded for certifications. However, it maybe useful when you're applying for job later on. ECBA does not carry as much preference as CCBA / CBAP in current industry practice.


----------



## stegs11 (Jan 22, 2018)

yikes297 said:


> 1) You need to get your bachelor degree assessed by ACS. Depending on your bachelor degree (major or minor in ICT) and whether it is closely related to your nominated job, ACS will deduct anywhere between 2-6 years of experience in order to mark you as "suitable". Master does not help as it is not from Australia.
> 2) You need to submit EOI first. You need to have at least 70 points to get an invite to apply for visa. The waiting time to get invitation with 70 points for ICT BA is at least 4 months now. Once you are invited and you have lodged your visa, it can take anywhere from 3 months to 2 years to get your grant.
> 3) Will not help as there are no points rewarded for certifications. However, it maybe useful when you're applying for job later on. ECBA does not carry as much preference as CCBA / CBAP in current industry practice.


Thanks yikes297


----------



## stegs11 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi , 
Can you please clarify - 
In the 1st point you mentioned - "ACS will deduct anywhere between 2 - 6 years experience to mark you as suitable" 
What does this statement mean ? 

In the 2nd point - "it will take 3 months to 2 years to get a grant"

What is a grant?

Hope you can answer this question 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

stegs11 said:


> Hi ,
> Can you please clarify -
> In the 1st point you mentioned - "ACS will deduct anywhere between 2 - 6 years experience to mark you as suitable"
> What does this statement mean ?
> ...



To equate your education to Australian standards, the assessor deduct some years from your experience towards the same
So depending on your subjects during education and your role when working, the assessor will disallow anywhere from 2-6 years for which you can claim points

2. After you get invited and submit your visa application, the processing time for the PR grant is anywhere from 3 months to maybe even 2 years
But majority applicants get it in 6 months

Cheers


----------



## SAM89 (Oct 25, 2017)

*EOI Answer Time*



yikes297 said:


> 2) You need to submit EOI first. You need to have at least 70 points to get an invite to apply for visa. The waiting time to get invitation with 70 points for ICT BA is at least 4 months now. Once you are invited and you have lodged your visa, it can take anywhere from 3 months to 2 years to get your grant.


My EOI was lodged today. I belong to ICT Business Analyst category with 70 points (including 5 points offered by the state). My EOI was put to NSW (Migration agent said that is the only option I have)

When will I roughly get my EOI answered ? are there any prediction blogs, sites that I can check ? or can I track my EOI ID online ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

SAM89 said:


> My EOI was lodged today. I belong to ICT Business Analyst category with 70 points (including 5 points offered by the state). My EOI was put to NSW (Migration agent said that is the only option I have)
> 
> When will I roughly get my EOI answered ? are there any prediction blogs, sites that I can check ? or can I track my EOI ID online ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


The state (NSW) must nominate you in order for you to get that 5 points for state sponsorship (visa SC 190). So technically, you only have 65 points without the state points. 

NSW in particular looks at English score and your experience. Unless you have 20 points for English, the chances are slim to receive the state nomination from NSW.

I'm assuming you have 65 points for SC 189. If I was you, I will find way to bump up my score to 75 points to get invitation. If your English score can be improved, work on that. If you do not have 20 points for English, then be prepared to wait for months/years for NSW invitation. Current invitation trend has been for those with 75 points and above, with very, very few 70 pointers being lucky.

Agent may paint a rosy picture, but the ground reality has changed in the past 2 months.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

stegs11 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to apply for Australia 189 visa under ICT Business Analyst Occupation . I have worked as a business analyst for 2 years now in USA with a masters degree from USA university.
> I want to know if
> 1- The work experience and the education will qualify for the 189 Visa ?
> ...


first of all, if you have less than 70 points, no point trying at this stage. 

1. If it matches the requirements of a BA as per ACS, then yes. 
2. On average about 6 months. However, some wait for 1+ year. 
3. You need to go through ACS requirements. However, I dont think so. 

Please confirm what is your bachelor degree was in?


----------



## SAM89 (Oct 25, 2017)

*NSW Nomination*



yikes297 said:


> The state (NSW) must nominate you in order for you to get that 5 points for state sponsorship (visa SC 190). So technically, you only have 65 points without the state points.
> 
> NSW in particular looks at English score and your experience. Unless you have 20 points for English, the chances are slim to receive the state nomination from NSW.
> 
> ...


Hi, I have 20 points for English (PTE-A 79+) and ACS have already assessed my academic qualification and experience as positive. I have only 3 years of BA experience so I have not got any points for experience.

In this situation, do you think I have a chance?


----------



## stegs11 (Jan 22, 2018)

yikes297 said:


> 1) You need to get your bachelor degree assessed by ACS. Depending on your bachelor degree (major or minor in ICT) and whether it is closely related to your nominated job, ACS will deduct anywhere between 2-6 years of experience in order to mark you as "suitable". Master does not help as it is not from Australia.
> 2) You need to submit EOI first. You need to have at least 70 points to get an invite to apply for visa. The waiting time to get invitation with 70 points for ICT BA is at least 4 months now. Once you are invited and you have lodged your visa, it can take anywhere from 3 months to 2 years to get your grant.
> 3) Will not help as there are no points rewarded for certifications. However, it maybe useful when you're applying for job later on. ECBA does not carry as much preference as CCBA / CBAP in current industry practice.


Hi , 
Just to confirm, that I will only get 15 points for my bachelors degree and no points for ECBA or CBAP certifications(10 points for an award or qualification)??

Thanks,


----------



## YashPlanB (Mar 30, 2018)

stegs11 said:


> Hi ,
> Just to confirm, that I will only get 15 points for my bachelors degree and no points for ECBA or CBAP certifications(10 points for an award or qualification)??
> 
> Thanks,


Thats correct. You won't get points for CBAP certification, ACS will not access except few CISCO and MS certificates. 

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

stegs11 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Just to confirm, that I will only get 15 points for my bachelors degree and no points for ECBA or CBAP certifications(10 points for an award or qualification)??
> 
> ...




You get for master, phd and bachelor + as mentioned above


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AU_VISA_189 (May 2, 2018)

Hi, 
I am looking to apply for Australia 189 visa under ICT Business Analyst Occupation and have below queries:

1. I have done mechanical engineering and have experience as BA for 9+ years. How many years will be deducted by ACS from my experience?

2. To get points for educations do I need to get my mechanical engineering degree accessed by Engineers's australia? If No, how many points i can get for education?

3. I am born in Nov 1986. My current age is 32 completed and 33 running. What age group i belong to in Points table?

4. My wife has total 9 years of experience out of which 5 years she has worked as developer and rest as software tester. Will she be able to add 5 points for partner skill if she applies under Software Engineer (261313) or Software Tester (261314)? She is an E&TC engineer.

5. I am applying for visa for occupation listed in MTSSL. To get partner skill points, your partner's qualification should also be from same list? or is it ok if it is from STSOL ( Software Tester :261314)


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

AU_VISA_189 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to apply for Australia 189 visa under ICT Business Analyst Occupation and have below queries:
> 
> 1. I have done mechanical engineering and have experience as BA for 9+ years. How many years will be deducted by ACS from my experience?
> ...


1. ACS will assess your education as non-ICT major / minor. Hence they will deduct 6 years of experience

2. People have got their non-ICT degrees assessed by other relevant authorities. At the same time, some havent. Both sets have received grants. To be on the safer side, I would suggest you get your degree assessed. You can get 15 points for education

3. You will get 20 points for age until you turn 33. The day you turn 33 you will get 15 points

4. If your wife is 2613, it might be better to have her become the primary applicant as that queue is moving a lot faster than 2611. Would suggest having 2 EOIs . one where you are the primary and she is the secondary and vice versa. Between her two ANZSCO, i think 261313 is better as it is also on the MTSSL

5. No your partner needn't be on the same list. However, that also means spouse points will be available only where the list is applicable. 
ex. you are on a 189 list and you have 70 points. Your spouse is on a 190 list. Hence for 189 you will have 70 points and for 190 you will have 80 points (5 for state sponsor and 5 for spouse). 

You should check this thread. It is the main thread for ICT BA and SA https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...siness-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-1191.html


----------



## AU_VISA_189 (May 2, 2018)

joshua1729 said:


> 1. ACS will assess your education as non-ICT major / minor. Hence they will deduct 6 years of experience
> 
> 2. People have got their non-ICT degrees assessed by other relevant authorities. At the same time, some havent. Both sets have received grants. To be on the safer side, I would suggest you get your degree assessed. You can get 15 points for education
> 
> ...


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

AU_VISA_189 said:


> Thank you Joshua for quick reply.
> Regarding point 3 for age, I believe you meant 30 point for Age group 25-32 and 25 points when I turn 33. Is that right?


Yes sorry, that was a typo on my part.


----------



## sanalpb (Dec 18, 2018)

*EOI Question on filling my Education History details.*

I am trying to fill my Expression of Interest form in SkillSelect and I am facing an issue when filling my Education History details.

I am from India applying for ICT business analyst. My educational qualifications are Bachelor of Commerce and Post Graduate Diploma in Management ( Equivalent to MBA in India). 

Vetasses has assessed the above qualifications as AQF Bachelor Degree (Level 7) and AQF Graduate Diploma (Level 8). After filling in this educational qualification, when I go to the Confirmation of Points for Skilled Migration Visa Subclasses page, it says "The client's highest claimed qualification is Bachelor Degree". 

As per the Australian Qualification Frameworks, Graduate Diploma is classified as Level 8 whereas Bachelor Degree is classified as Level 7. Could you please let me know why my highest claimed qualification is defaulting as Bachelor Degree instead of Graduate Diploma?

Has anyone faced this issue? and what did you do while filling EOI.


----------



## chrisly (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi,

I plan to go study for Master degree of Business of Information Technology in Melbourne this year.
I was born in 1990 (29 years old). I have more than 6 years of working experience in Marketing and e-Commerce.

May I ask is it ok for me to apply 189 visa under ICT business analyst in 2021, after I graduated with Business of IT Master degree?

Thanks,


----------



## JSM2019 (Jul 19, 2019)

*Suggestions on my ACS assessment*

Hi, I need some suggestions.

I have received my skills assessment from ACS where ACS has deducted number of years form my 13 years of experience.

I have total 13 years of experience but I declared only 8 years since my other ex- companies will not issue experience in the desired format.

I have 8 .2 years with 1 organization as a Business Analyst/ Business Consultant and hence I submitted that.

Then i was asked to submit RPL reports, I have prepared those myself for last 4 weeks and finally submitted.I was lucky to get a positive assessment there as well.
However, ACS report says :

"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migra�on under ANZSCO Code 261111 (ICT Business Analysts). The following employment a�er 13 April 2017 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 261111 (ICT Business Analysts). "

This to my understanding means- only 2 years experience is being considered :-(

My points are as below:
Age- 25
English Language- 20
Education is Bachelor's in Science and MBA (both do not match with my ICT BA profile)- would they count 15 points here?
Years of experience overseas- ? (would they consider 2 years here based on ACS?)- Would they count 15 points here? 

In that case my points are really low. Need some suggestions.


----------



## yogesmangla (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi,
I am an Oracle ERP Functional Consultant. My work responsibilities include following. Which Skill category will I fall into. 2611-11 ICT Business Analyst seems suitable, however slightly unsure.

Developing functional specifications for use by system developers
Discussing and documenting business requirements
Formulating test plans and performing system testing
Understanding of business requirements and implementing software solutions
Project planning and managing
Preparing user training manuals and conducting user training sessions.

Also I have a Chartered Accountant degree from India. Which Assessing body will assess my qualifications? My degree relates to core Finance and Accounts, however my work profile is more related to software consultancy.

Thanks in Advance,
Yogesh


----------

